# Modifier 76 - radiofrequency



## Breezy (Jun 17, 2010)

Is it appropriate on a radiofrequency procedure for example that is done at L3, L4, and L5 all on the right side to use 64622, 64623, and 64623-76?  The CPT code is repeated but it is at a different level, so would that count as a repeat procedure?  
Thanks for any help.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey,

I think *64622* is for single level. For *each additional level* add 64623. So there is no need to use modifier 76.

Be'coz this a continuous procedure not a repeat procedure.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 18, 2010)

It is not a repeated procedure when it is performed at a different level then it is a different procedure you would list 64622, 64623, 64623 59, to indicate same procedure, different level.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you for your input so far.  Do you know of a reference source I can find that I should use 59 and not 76?  

Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 23, 2010)

just the definition of the modifier is all you need.  To be a repeated procedure it has to be the exact procedure that is repeated, once you perform the procedure at a different level then by definition it is a distinct and separate procedure not a repeat.


----------



## smlavi (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a question regarding using the 76 modifier..... when I am billing twins for a repeat ultrsound, I bill the 76816 twice, now would I use the 76 modifier on the second charge? I have been told I only need to use the 59 modifier on the second charge. We are a Facility based Maternal Fetal Medicine clinic and we bill both the professional charges and the Facility charges. so, I was asking for the Facility side only.


----------

